# Do you find people who wear glasses attractive?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you?

On an related note, this question isn't as weird as my previous threads about finding midgets, old people, and bad girls attractive.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

It depends on the person. I've been told that I look better, even cute, without my glasses. Too bad I have to wear them all the time . . .


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Depends on what the person looks like without em.............very btw


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think people look better in them but it's not like, "Oh they wear glasses, they aren't hot anymore."


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope, they are disgusting animals!


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Totally unattractive and turn-off!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Fake breasts and plano glasses should never go together ever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

simian4455 said:


>


^adorable! :mushy And yes I love it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> ^adorable! :mushy And yes I love it.


Those glasses are totally fake.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends if the glasses look good on them or not. In general I'm not really keen on glasses because I wear them myself at home. Glasses are heavy and uncomfortable. Being blind is not sexy. It's not fun after a shower to take off your glasses to put on face lotion and then have problems finding the glasses afterwards.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

:love2 I actually have a borderline fetsih for glasses, at least on girls


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Glasses can do a good job of hiding the ugly. Or making it less noticeable.


Kidding. It depends on the style, some people just pick the wrong kind for their face.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Some girls can be really cute with glasses.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> It depends on the style, some people just pick the wrong kind for their face.


:agree I don't usually like the thick-framed glasses on people. I think wired glasses look better. Oh my, that makes me sound picky. :no But thick-framed glasses are still nice. I look weird in them. That's why I like to wear wired glasses.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :agree I don't usually like the thick-framed glasses on people. I think wired glasses look better. Oh my, that makes me sound picky. :no But thick-framed glasses are still nice. I look weird in them. That's why I like to wear wired glasses.


I like thick frame glasses.

I look ridiculous in thin frame glasses cause my head is so big. >_>


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

like all of these types of questions.... it depends.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I like thick frame glasses.
> 
> I look ridiculous in thin frame glasses cause my head is so big. >_>


Awwww. :rub

It's not that I don't like thick frames at all. Some people look good in them to me. It's not big deal, though.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I am instantly attracted to almost any girl who wears glasses. Even if I wouldn't find her attractive otherwise, glasses will make her so.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

some.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

love glasses on guys


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, glasses are a turn on for me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Every guy earns 2.505469 points on the hotness scale when they put glasses on. You get another half a point if you have a little dog with you. It's science, you guys. Science.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I look stupid without mine, and contacts are a joke.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

While hot, I actually find the glasses pretty damn funny. Yup, this young lady put on her glasses so she could do her homework and apparently she's really eager to study.

This in on par with how porn stars need high heels to jump into bed.



simian4455 said:


>


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes and not sure why maybe cuz I wear them too.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

some people certainly look more attractive with glasses

but glasses just are not designed to suit everyone's face


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Some people look very attractive with glasses. But it really depends on the person, i look horrible with glasses.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes. Yes I do....

(and I have glasses myself, so it would be something we have in common lol)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

All women look good with glasses to me. I never worn mine. I look terrible.


----------



## RapidZombies (Sep 30, 2012)

Depends. I find a lot of people attractive in glasses. Could be because I wear them too... lol


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

girls usually look good in glasses..it all the depends on the style really. but i look horrible in glasses, i literally look retarded haha.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes. always makes a girl look attractive


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Very much yes, guys with nice glasses are attractive.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I used to wear glasses, now I wear contact lenses. No comments before or after the glasses though.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. Glasses make anyone more attractive. But it has to be glasses that looks good on the person.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I find glasses very attractive on both guys and girls. But not those fake "Hipster" glasses; those annoy me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. I find girls with glasses to be attractive.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Doesn't matter to me. I think men look better in them than women, however.

I need glasses but only wear them to drive. :blank


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't care


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Yep


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

Generally, Yep...

Because glasses gives some glamor...


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Only MILFs


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Every time I got new glasses people made a big fuss about how good they look so I guess glasses fit my face. I think glasses make people look more mature and serious which can make them seem more sophisticated and some people consider that to be sexy.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been told I look sexy in glasses, but I really disagree. Unless librarians are sexy now.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

madisonjane said:


> I've been told I look sexy in glasses, but I really disagree. Unless librarians are sexy now.


Of course they do!








Just look at that bun!


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Of course they do!
> Just look at that bun!


Awh yeah man I wish I could pull that off. Too much sexy.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Depends on how well the glasses frame their face and such. I find some guys looking very attractive in glasses, while others look better without.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Some people can pull it off while others...not so much.


----------

